# HP DV6000 series laptop and Ricoh USB webcam [SOLVED]

## unl0cker

Hi there guys,

I just got myself a DV6174 (RG361) laptop by HP. Awesome design, C2D 1.6 2 GB RAM

120HD, Intel wifi a/b/g. This lappy comes with a buildin USB webcam made by Ricoh.

I'm having a really hard time to find a driver for it. Some info is listed bellow

lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
> 
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
> ...

 

lsusb

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
> 
> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
> 
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
> ...

 

kernel

 *Quote:*   

> 2.6.20-gentoo-r3
> 
> 

 

Ricoh webpage for the webcam product:

http://www.ricoh.com/LSI/product_pcif/usb/5u870_v001/

I really apreciate any help. Does anyone ever got one of this to work under linux?

Thanks in advance,

UnL0CkERLast edited by unl0cker on Fri Apr 06, 2007 6:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unl0cker

After I post this I've found a driver for the webcam, aparently the only one on the net.

http://lsb.blogdns.net/ry5u870/

But I get the following error when making:

 *Quote:*   

> $ make
> 
> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/build M=/home/unl0cker/Desktop/r5u870-0.9.1 V=0 modules
> 
> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r3'
> ...

 

----------

## widan

Edit usbcam.c and add this line to the includes at the beginning:

```
#include <linux/mm.h>
```

It should look like that:

```
...

#include <linux/smp_lock.h>

#include <linux/vmalloc.h>

#include <linux/mm.h>

#include <linux/init.h>

#include <linux/spinlock.h>

...
```

----------

## unl0cker

Thanks widan!

The module builds, but with a lot of warnings as follow:

 *Quote:*   

> [root@prometheus] (.222 MB) [/home/unl0cker/Desktop/r5u870-0.9.1] $ make
> 
> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/build M=/home/unl0cker/Desktop/r5u870-0.9.1 V=0 modules
> 
> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r3'
> ...

 

When I try to load:

 *Quote:*   

> [root@prometheus] (.407 MB) [/home/unl0cker/Desktop/r5u870-0.9.1] $ modprobe r5u870
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting r5u870 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/extra/r5u870.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> 
> 

 

And dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> r5u870: Unknown symbol videobuf_streamoff
> 
> r5u870: Unknown symbol videobuf_poll_stream
> 
> r5u870: Unknown symbol videobuf_dma_free
> ...

 

----------

## widan

You first need to have Video for Linux support in the kernel. Look at this page for information on installing a webcam.

----------

## unl0cker

Thanks again widan!!!

With the apropriate video settings inserted into the kernel works like a charm. And editing usbcam.c is not even needed.

I've updated the webcam howto @ wiki

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_a_webcam#Ricoh_R5U870_Webcam

Thanks again!

Cheers,

Unl0cker

----------

## K0RETH

I followed the tuto.

Note that now the driver has become r5u870. It stille complain :

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.19-suspend2-r3-by-Koreth/build M=/home/koreth/r5u870-0.10.0 V=0 modules

make[1]: entrant dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-suspend2-r3 »

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

WARNING: "videobuf_mmap_free" [/home/koreth/r5u870-0.10.0/r5u870.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "videobuf_mmap_mapper" [/home/koreth/r5u870-0.10.0/r5u870.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "videobuf_streamon" [/home/koreth/r5u870-0.10.0/r5u870.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "videobuf_iolock" [/home/koreth/r5u870-0.10.0/r5u870.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "videobuf_read_one" [/home/koreth/r5u870-0.10.0/r5u870.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "videobuf_qbuf" [/home/koreth/r5u870-0.10.0/r5u870.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "videobuf_querybuf" [/home/koreth/r5u870-0.10.0/r5u870.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "videobuf_dma_unmap" [/home/koreth/r5u870-0.10.0/r5u870.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "videobuf_queue_init" [/home/koreth/r5u870-0.10.0/r5u870.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "videobuf_dqbuf" [/home/koreth/r5u870-0.10.0/r5u870.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "videobuf_waiton" [/home/koreth/r5u870-0.10.0/r5u870.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "videobuf_reqbufs" [/home/koreth/r5u870-0.10.0/r5u870.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "videobuf_dma_free" [/home/koreth/r5u870-0.10.0/r5u870.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "videobuf_poll_stream" [/home/koreth/r5u870-0.10.0/r5u870.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "videobuf_streamoff" [/home/koreth/r5u870-0.10.0/r5u870.ko] undefined!

  CC      /home/koreth/r5u870-0.10.0/r5u870.mod.o

  LD [M]  /home/koreth/r5u870-0.10.0/r5u870.ko

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-suspend2-r3 »

My kernel configuration :

    <*> Video For Linux

         [  ]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)

         [*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer

              Video Capture Adapters  --->

              Radio Adapters  --->

           Digital Video Broadcasting Devices  --->  

         < > DABUSB driver

And "Autoselect pertinent encoders/decoders and other helper chips" in the "Video Capture Adapters".

As you can see, the module video-buf is missing. What could i Do ?

Thanks

----------

## optiluca

I have exactly the same problem.  The driver compiles. but won't load.  Does anyone have a solution?  My kernel config seems to be correct.

Thanks in advance

Luca

----------

## K0RETH

I got one. Finally.

The module that wasn't present, video_buf, is hidden there :

Device Driver --> Multimedia Device --> Video Capture Adapters --> Virtual Video Driver.

I putted it in module, but I think you can also make is as built-in. Now, my camera work with Ekiga, when I select V4L2 mode.

----------

## optiluca

That worked, and the module loaded.  However the webcam still doesn't seem to be recognized by Kopete (or by anything else for that matter).  I also don't have a /dev/video0.

Does anyone have any suggestions??

Thanks for helping

----------

## K0RETH

What is your computer ?

My one is a VAIO FE41M so that may differ a little bit ...

----------

## optiluca

I have an HP Pavilion dv9097ea (dv9000 series).  Has anyone got the webcam working on this laptop?

Thanks in advance

----------

## TheCoop

works for me! Now to submit an ebuild...

----------

## pablolb

i too have a hp dv9000 (running kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r6).  the module compiled with no problmes, it inserts with no problems, i get the /dev/video0 & /dev/v4l/video0, but i can't seem to make it work (ekiga does not show v4l and mplayer just ouputs green).  btw, i just tried the same driver on ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17 and it worked with ekiga . . .   any suggestions?

pablo

----------

## TheCoop

tried with xawtv?

----------

## Sochu

Hello I followed Yours advice, but I can't cope with one problem

Here's my problem: 

```
czarnuch r5u870-0.10.0 # make && make install

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.21.1/build M=/mnt/data/OS/r5u870-0.10.0 V=0 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21.1'

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21.1'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.21.1/build M=/mnt/data/OS/r5u870-0.10.0 V=0 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21.1'

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21.1'

make INSTALL_MOD_PATH= INSTALL_MOD_DIR=extra \

                -C /lib/modules/2.6.21.1/build M=/mnt/data/OS/r5u870-0.10.0 modules_install

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21.1'

  INSTALL /mnt/data/OS/r5u870-0.10.0/r5u870.ko

  DEPMOD  2.6.21.1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21.1'

install -m 0644 -o root -g root r5u870_1830.fw r5u870_1832.fw r5u870_1833.fw r5u870_1834.fw r5u870_1835.fw r5u870_1836.fw r5u870_1870_1.fw r5u870_1870.fw r5u870_1810.fw  /lib/firmware

install: target `/lib/firmware' is not a directory

make: *** [install] Error 1
```

Does anyone can help me ??

----------

## TheCoop

create /lib/firmware?

btw, ive submitted an ebuild for the r5u870 driver: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=176824

Just copy it into your portage local overlay & emerge until it gets put into the tree...

----------

## Sochu

Thanks  :Wink: .

----------

## T-O7

 *optiluca wrote:*   

> That worked, and the module loaded.  However the webcam still doesn't seem to be recognized by Kopete (or by anything else for that matter).  I also don't have a /dev/video0.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions??
> 
> Thanks for helping

 

Hi, did you find a sol'n to your problem?  I'm having the same issue.  The module seemed to install and load ok without any problems, but there is no device in the /dev section...

----------

## optiluca

 *T-O7 wrote:*   

>  *optiluca wrote:*   That worked, and the module loaded.  However the webcam still doesn't seem to be recognized by Kopete (or by anything else for that matter).  I also don't have a /dev/video0.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions??
> 
> Thanks for helping 
> ...

 

Nope no success... Does anyone else have any ideas??

Thanks in advance

----------

## xvision

I'm running an HP dv6404 and am encountering the same problem. The driver make and make install didn't return any warnings or errors and it modprobes fine, but doesn't create a video device in /dev for me.

What is your output of lsusb? Oddly enough, mine does not show the webcam..

```
freedom dev # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

----------

## optiluca

```
lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

I think the webcam is the Microdia device... 

Does anyone have a clue of what's going on?   :Confused:   :Question: 

Thanks in advance

----------

## ncgator84

 *optiluca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> lsusb
> 
> ...

 

mine was like this as well... 

it is a sonix webcam.

I had to use linux-uvc

```
 emerge -av linux-uvc
```

and use the sdl USE flags(don't know if that is required).

```
emerge -DavN world 
```

works with amsn-0.97_rc1 and ekiga so far.

----------

## optiluca

Tried that, loaded the module and the device is created.  However Kopete simply displays a green screen, and the camera's led doesn't turn on...  I'm pretty sure its the r5u870 i need..

Any ideas??

----------

## ncgator84

 *optiluca wrote:*   

> Tried that, loaded the module and the device is created.  However Kopete simply displays a green screen, and the camera's led doesn't turn on...  I'm pretty sure its the r5u870 i need..
> 
> Any ideas??

 

Which laptop do you have?

I have a dv9000(dv9410 model)

my lsusb

```
# lsusb 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 
```

and lspci

```
 07:05.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

```

Have you tried amsn or ekiga... these are the ONLY two programs so far that work for me. I haven't tryed Kopete, and would guess that if it doesn't support full v4l2 then it will not work.

I thought for awhile that my webcam was a Ricoh too, check this website out  http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/

Update:

I tried kopete and it did not work.

----------

## optiluca

Yup linux-uvc does the trick, but no Kopete support.  Weird that the specific ricoh driver doesn't work though...  Guess I'll try some future version.

Thanks for your help

Luca

----------

## fbcyborg

Hello, 

it seems the http://lsb.blogdns.net/ website to be no longer available. 

How to get the driver? Is there an alternative place to get it?

It would be great if someone could upload it somewhere.  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Here's what we are looking for.

The ebuild is now updated.

----------

## T-O7

Finally, some progress!  I tried linux-uvc, and although I got the blue light beside the cam to turn on, and a /dev/video0 existed, luvcview gave me a green screen.   Then after emerging xf86-video-v4l yesterday, the video worked nicely on skype.  Today, however, the green screen is still partly showing on luvcview, and skype just gives me a black screen again.  Weird.

----------

